# Why do doctors not recommend Cod Liver Oil instead of Ant-Depressants?



## coolross (Feb 24, 2011)

Cod Liver Oil is rich in Omega 3 which help produce Serotonin and Dopamine naturally without some of the side effects of SSRI and Bupropion? :roll


----------



## The Visitor (Mar 9, 2011)

Because the Oil works within the Brain on the feel good chemicals


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Because it doesn't do much unless you're deficient hence why it's a _dietary_ supplement.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

You can get omega 3 from other sources too, not just that oil.


----------



## tyciol (Mar 21, 2011)

Fish oils tend to be a better source of omega3 since they contain more complex incorporations like DHA. CLO also tends to be high in Vitamins A and D, though lately a lot of fatty oil supplements are vitamin-fortified so it's less unique.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

coolross said:


> Cod Liver Oil is rich in Omega 3 which help produce Serotonin and Dopamine naturally without some of the side effects of SSRI and Bupropion? :roll


Here's one reason:
"July 8, 2009 (Paris, France) - While omega-3 supplements are only nominally better than placebo as a treatment for major depression, they provide significant benefit in depressed patients *without comorbid anxiety*."
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/705508

"June 24, 2010 - Omega-3 fatty acid supplements significantly reduce symptoms of major depressive episodes (MDEs) for patients *without comorbid anxiety disorders (ADs)* compared with those taking placebo, according to a new study of more than 400 patients from 8 Canadian clinics"
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/724130
etc.

I'm no expert on alternative therapies, but it appears that, while it seems to help depression, it doesn't help mixed depression and anxiety - which is the focus of this forum.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

sophieness07 said:


> I never felt like omega 3s did much for me...I have em around bc they are very healthy if you want to have a baby


question^
and answer below 



Duke of Prunes said:


> Because it doesn't do much unless you're deficient hence why it's a _dietary_ supplement.


U can also get omega 3 from ocean fishes (EPA si DHA), hemp and flax seeds and some algae (ALA/ALNA), this are natural sources.

But in practice u cannot eat ocean fish everyday, so a pill is more convenient.

After reading soem articles, they all conclude the same thing: the ideal ratio between omega6 : omega3 would have to be 1:1 to 1:3. Also, studies have shown that omega 3 needs are more important than how much gram of protein u eat each day.

Of course it has great benefits on depression, that is well known. :idea Now I should get some omega3 pills, i eat oceanis fish only 2-3 days/week.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have anything against supplements, just saying it's not going to have any therapeutic benefit unless you're deficient in the first place. It isn't really a treatment for depression but rather for a dietary deficiency of which depression is a symptom.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been supplementing with cod liver oil for years (plus I eat several portions of omega-3 rich fish a week.) Not for depression or anxiety though. If it does make a difference, then I don't want to think about what I might be like if I didn't take it! :roll

Anyway, I'm sceptical.


----------

